# So how did you do on this opening gun day?



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

So let's here how you did. I hunted a small 20 acre private spot in Morrow Co. a friend of mine let me hunt while he was in Miegs Co. I sat from before daylight to 30 min after sunset. Didn't see any deer. Was a beautiful day to be out though. I enjoyed watching the birds and got my heart pumping around 2:30 while trying to take a knap. I'm in the stand getting a few zzzz when I hear crunch, crunch, crunch. I slowly turn around and wait. Pretty soon I see a fat Fox Squirrel sneaking along the fence row. Oh well it was a great day to enjoy the outdoors. Maybe tomorrow morning I'll see deer but even if I don't I'll still enjoy being there.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Had plenty of doe and a few small bucks.
Didnt pull the trigger
Beautiful day overall


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Stayed out until 11 am, beautiful morning, didn’t see any deer. Private land Warren County


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

CFIden said:


> So let's here how you did. I hunted a small 20 acre private spot in Morrow Co. a friend of mine let me hunt while he was in Miegs Co. I sat from before daylight to 30 min after sunset. Didn't see any deer. Was a beautiful day to be out though. I enjoyed watching the birds and got my heart pumping around 2:30 while trying to take a knap. I'm in the stand getting a few zzzz when I hear crunch, crunch, crunch. I slowly turn around and wait. Pretty soon I see a fat Fox Squirrel sneaking along the fence row. Oh well it was a great day to enjoy the outdoors. Maybe tomorrow morning I'll see deer but even if I don't I'll still enjoy being there.
> 
> Good luck to you all.



Very slow day hunted northern portage county only heard 4 shots all day. Got in the stand at 6:45 and stayed till quitting time only seen squirrels and birds back at it Wednesday evening gotta keep trying good luck all


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Shot a doe on Sunday with my bow. I took her to be processed at Dumas near Portage/Summit county line today. I was told deer have been slow coming in, and very few quality bucks.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I sat all day portage county saw 7 does but no shots . Saw a 6pt and. A 5 pt didn’t pull the trigger looking for a bigger buck. Back at it tomorrow all day. I heard more shooting in the evening between 4 and 5 . Good luck all.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hunted public land. Got there too late to get our usual spot. Had to hunt the other side of the hill. Had 3 hunters walk past at daylight. This is why I hunt the other side. Too many idiots on the easy walking side. 

Took my buddy and his girlfriend out with me and dad. Their first time hunting. They got screwed up by hunters too. Later that morning we were able to go back to the good spot after someone left. Did one deer drive and this little buck jumped out and ran right to my buddy's girlfriend! It surprised her and she surprised it! The rest of us got no






shots.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Saw 10 deer, 9 does & a nice 8 point. Shot the buck at 8:16 this morning & he dropped in his tracks. Had to chase the does off to walk to my deer !!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sat all day yesterday. Good morning movement and saw 7 doe and 3 bucks until around 10:00. I didn't see another deer until after 3:30 when a hot doe came through. It was a steady flow of deer until dark with the hot doe. I've never seen so many bucks during a hunt. The woods was nuts. Really good afternoon hunt. Had a buddy with similar results in his area with a hot doe as well. Still rutting in our area. Nothing shot yesterday at out place. Maybe today will be different. Saw a real monster at dark. Hoping he shows up a bit earlier today. I've got some good phone videos but can't figure out how to load them right now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Sat all day opening day at Spencer, one saw other hunter no deer. So far the same today.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I suppose you got to get out when you can but after Sunday night, with bright moonlight and mild weather, the sunny mild opening day "stand hunting" is pretty much a waste of time. On such a day, the deer have fed well all night and are bedded down(usually on a sunny side of the hill), chewing their cud and digesting what they ate the night before! If you can stand it, take your lunch and Stay Out There All Day! You never know when someone going back to the cabin or car will bump one your way(75% of deer bumped by a single hunter will run "down hill"!-so there's a tip on where you want to be set up!) Lucky is the 'stand hunter' on property "next to" land where deer drives are allowed! After all this, I saw 6 does and one ragged, scrawny, broken rack buck!(all at mid-day when the lunch bunch went in and back out!) Nothing I wanted to kill. Being a senior, it's not abt the shooting(or eating) anymore-just the enjoyment of being out there!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

It looked like there were a lot of deer taken around here yesterday . I live next to Dumas and the pickups filled their parking area and were backed up past my driveway waiting to get in . This was the first time I had ever seen this so I figure quite a few deer were brought in.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Myself, brother and his buddy hunted some public property in muskingum co,saw plenty of deer, I didn't see any bucks, brother got a nice 9 point, his buddy an 11 point with a 23 1/2 inch spread that was still dogging does. Incredibly beautiful day to be out.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Could only hunt until 11:00 Monday but heard about a dozen shots. Several of the shots were across the street on the same property. Saw 1 doe and my buddy saw an 8 point and a button. No shots fired, we're doe hunting and in no rush. Couldn't hunt yesterday but will be back out today and tomorrow.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Hadn't hunted all year, kids and work and EHD took wind out of my sails... I went out Monday and it was good for the soul to shut phone off and soak up some nature for a few hours. Didn't see any deer, heard very little gunshots but it was nice to get out in the woods.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Late report from Athens county: I hunted Monday and had seen 16 does by 8am. I had a nice 50 yard open shot at an old flat head doe right at 8am so I took it. The 444 Marlin did the job and she fell seconds later in sight after a short burst. 8:30 aw 2 more does. I had my doe dressed and in the truck by 10am. With the heat coming I packed up my one man camp and headed home to get my deer cooled and cut up.

I heard a lot of shooting Monday morning in the area. I'm headed back down Friday to hunt the evening and hunt/camp until Sunday. I'll be strictly buck hunting and there is good sign on this property.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

you guys are hunting in the wrong place ,came down a back road and theres four deer standing in an open field eating grass.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Got in my stand at 6.30 started seeing deer at 7.30, at 10.30 several does come in and bed down 100-150 yards in front of me, at 2.30 I see a buck has bedded down in the same area buy cant see all the rack, at 4.30 the all get up and start moving around and the buck comes out from behind a tree at 150 yards and turns broad side, I turn the scope to 9x and hes a wide 8 pt. one shot with my 45 70 and he dropped where he was standing. A great day in the woods.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Hadn't hunted all year, kids and work and EHD took wind out of my sails... I went out Monday and it was good for the soul to shut phone off and soak up some nature for a few hours. Didn't see any deer, heard very little gunshots but it was nice to get out in the woods.


Phish,
Did you hunt Jefferson? We deceided to shut it down for at least this year. I had a couple of friends that still hunted their properties, and it was dismal. The numbers for the county this year are half of last year, so sad. I hear you about getting out. I've been bowhunting in an urban zone, and the fact that being so close to houses, cars, etc... sucks but at least I can get out, and have managed to take a 160" buck and a doe, but it's not the same. I really miss being so isolated.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Watched 3 bucks together today ( not Hunting), and 2 does. Two of the bucks were nice 130" class bucks. Funny thing is they had no desire to chase does, but they were in the mood to spar some, and put on a show


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

caseyroo said:


> Phish,
> Did you hunt Jefferson? We deceided to shut it down for at least this year. I had a couple of friends that still hunted their properties, and it was dismal. The numbers for the county this year are half of last year, so sad. I hear you about getting out. I've been bowhunting in an urban zone, and the fact that being so close to houses, cars, etc... sucks but at least I can get out, and have managed to take a 160" buck and a doe, but it's not the same. I really miss being so isolated.


Yessir, I hunted above Toronto on my parents place. I've seen very little at our place near Richmond, but wouldn't ya know, the Amish were on the neighbors property again this year.
A 160"er is a nice buck no doubt! Those city deer get HUGE. Biggest buck I'd ever seen was in Steubenville by Jim Woods Park, before they built that elementary school


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

busted a doe opening morning ..,









Had a huge doe in my crosshairs at first light, thank god i decided to check my watch before pulling the trigger, still had 5 minutes till legal shooting... of course, she was outta sight by legal time..


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> busted a doe opening morning ..,
> View attachment 250222
> 
> 
> Had a huge doe in my crosshairs at first light, thank god i decided to check my watch before pulling the trigger, still had 5 minutes till legal shooting... of course, she was outta sight by legal time..


If it was a huge buck would you have checked your watch and waited?...riiiiiiight...hehe.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Why wouldn't he what makes the difference


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugernut said:


> Why wouldn't he what makes the difference


It's just 5 minutes...its nothing really...you're right...it was kinda a joke anyway...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Saugernut said:


> Why wouldn't he what makes the difference


sure would, the area i was in was very public, and just a few miles from the Wildlife office...


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

We heard shots 10 minutes early...
We (hunters) are our own worst enemy.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

M R DUCKS said:


> We heard shots 10 minutes early...
> We (hunters) are our own worst enemy.


First shots I hard were at 6:40 am.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

I heard shots at 6 am


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

I heard 10 in a row at about 515 Monday.... legal light to shoot your AR at popcans??


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I can't say I've heard any early shooting this week. Be pretty easy to do the last couple days with the moon. Got a few hours left to hunt. Looking like a goose egg this guns season.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> I can't say I've heard any early shooting this week. Be pretty easy to do the last couple days with the moon. Got a few hours left to hunt. Looking like a goose egg this guns season.


being to picky?....I thought you had a deer sanctuary, not that there are any left but you can try my place the bonus weekend coming


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> being to picky?....I thought you had a deer sanctuary, not that there are any left but you can try my place the bonus weekend coming


Thanks for the kind offer Bill. I was definitely being picky. With the rut activity that I was seeing I figured I would just hunt all week for a buck. Didn't happen. That's ok. It was a good weekend with friends. 
EZbite says I have a yote problem. That was his excuse for not shooting a deer. Lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bobk said:


> EZbite says I have a yote problem. That was his excuse for not shooting a deer. Lol


The master of the woodlands used an excuse?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lundy said:


> The master of the woodlands used an excuse?


Yes he did. Over and over and over again. I had to turn off my phone.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Heard 3 shots all week, zero deer seen. Miami co east of troy


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I hunted portage all week and saw 9 Monday 7 were does but no shots then two 6 pointers I could of shot but didn’t because there are some big bucks there. Then Wednesday saw a very big buck chase does by me but no shots. Then the rest of never saw a deer it was a long week after that. I sat all day most of the week. But when I pulled the camera cards the deer were there just was never where I was sitting. I didn’t hear much shooting at all. This the first year I never killed a deer during gun week.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Didn’t see a thing all week in northern portage, deer were out at night, my apple pile was eaten every night. First time in years I didn’t get one opening week.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Yes he did. Over and over and over again. I had to turn off my phone.



Show him this pic. of a yote my buddy shot Wed. so he'll know what one looks like:










...and this(shot Thurs.) is what he should be looking for:


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Tusc. county about 10 miles from Newcomerstown...
Mon. - no deer, heard maybe 40 shots all day, very few close enough to get my hopes up
Tues. - can vaguely make out what looks like a decent buck in a wild grape thicket, watched him intently for about 15 minutes hoping he's going to present a shot. Meanwhile, the sun is rising right behind the deer and causing the frost to sparkle like crazy. And I can't see squat by now. I heard him go down the hill where he circled me (out of sight due to vines and multiflora rose). snorted once and took off up the hill behind me. Wasn't his first rodeo.
Wed. - work
Thurs - sat in my stand all day including eating lunch in it (same as Mon & Tues), saw nothing but tree rodents, got poured on a few times. Decided to get down early because I hadn't seen crap nor heard any shots most of the day. Lower my shotgun and pack to ground and start down ladder. Sure as sh**, I hear **BOOM** about 50 yds away on neighboring property as I'm halfway down. I could hear the deer come past right below me as I'm frantically trying to untangle rope and gun.
Fri. - son and I hunt, see 3 does and 60,000 squirrels. Considerable shooting on neighboring properties but none for us. Heard a buck grunt in one rose patch but he must have stayed holed up in there till after dark.
Sat. - both sons and I hunt, basically a repeat of yesterday
Sun. - attended grandson's wrestling match instead of counting squirrels


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Show him this pic. of a yote my buddy shot Wed. so he'll know what one looks like:
> 
> View attachment 250490
> 
> ...


That's a successful week!


----------

